# من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟



## eman88 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

من برأيك يستحق لقب العضو المميز الاكثر فعال المنتدى 
من يا ترى برأيك يستحق كأس المنتدى كل واحد يكتب اسم العضو الي برأيو انو هو الي بستحق هذا القب وكأثر واحد بكون اسموا مكتوب بخذ اللقب 
انا بقول انها هي الفراشة المسيحة

انشالله تعجبكو 
سلام:yahoo::big35::ab8::018A1D~146:


----------



## بنت النعمة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*سلام و نعمة

بصراحة هناك اكثر من واحد و لكن انا اختار ايضا فراشتنا المسيحية  لان لها لمسة خاصة في كتاباتها. مع احترامي الشديد للا عضاء الاخرين.​*


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*فراشه ثم فراشه *​


----------



## mero_engel (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*وانا بحب كل الاعضاء وبصراحه انا شايفه انه اعضاء كتيرر قوي يستاهلوا*
*لكن انا بضم صوتي ليكم وبقول الفراشه الجميله*
*مع احترامنا لباقي الاعضاء الكرام*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

الفكرة جميلة جدا  يا ايمان 
بس المشكلة ان معظم الأعضاء هنا متميزين جدا 
و مجهوداتهم رهيبة كل واحد بيعمل كل اللى يقدر عليه 
عموما ربنا يعوض كل واحد تعب محبته 
و انا بصراحة باختاااااااااااار​

*
فراشة مسيحية​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

_*فــــــــــراشة مسيحية طبعا *_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

اية دا انا مش مصدقة بأمانة معقولة معقولة 

مكنتش اعرف انكم بتحبونى كدا بجد انا هطير من الفرحة

ميرسى جدآ جدآ حبايبى على اختياركم ليا 

و ميرسى لحبيبتى ايمان و على فكرة اسم ايمان دا اسم توئم روحى

انتوا فاجأتونى مش عارفة اكتب اية ولا اقول اية

بس عايزة اقلكم ان انتوا كمان مميزين جدآ جدآ

و انا من غير محبتكم ولا حاجة فعلآ

ميرسى ليكم كلكلم 

ربنا يباركم و يحافظ عليكم

و يخليكم ليا و للمنتدى و لكل اللى بيحبوكم يا رب​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

انتى بجد تستاهلى اكتر من كده لأن محبتك واضحة لكل الأعضاء 
شخصيتك المرحة و المحبة للجميع هما سر حب جميع الأعضاء ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و اسرتك و دايما تكونى محبوبة من كل اللى حواليكى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

ميرسى يا يوحنا بجد انا فرحانة جدآ جدآ مش عارفة اقول اية

ربنا يخليكم ليا يا غاليين​


----------



## fayse_f (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

الآخت المباركة فراشة مسيحية طبعاً كل الاعضاء مميزين ولكن انا وجدت الفرصة لاعبر لكي عن مكنون احترامي
وتقديري لكي ولردك المتميز علي كل الآعضاء ولن اعتبر نفسي اول من لاحظ تميزك بعد هذا الموضوع فأنتي جديرة 
بكل تميز وكل عام وأنتي وباقي ألاعضاء بخير وسلام نعمة الرب تكون مع جميعكم ( فايز)


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



fayse_f قال:


> الآخت المباركة فراشة مسيحية طبعاً كل الاعضاء مميزين ولكن انا وجدت الفرصة لاعبر لكي عن مكنون احترامي
> وتقديري لكي ولردك المتميز علي كل الآعضاء ولن اعتبر نفسي اول من لاحظ تميزك بعد هذا الموضوع فأنتي جديرة
> بكل تميز وكل عام وأنتي وباقي ألاعضاء بخير وسلام نعمة الرب تكون مع جميعكم ( فايز)



ميرسى جدآ جدآ يا فايز على كلماتك الجميلة و المليانة بالمحبة

انا فرحانة جدآ جدآ بكلامك و كلام باقى اخواتى 

و مش عارفة اشكركم ازاى بجد

انا لو كنت فعلآ متميزة فأنا متميزة بيكم و ليكم

ولازم تعرفوا ان انتوا السبب فى هذا التميز

ميرسى جدآ ليكم بجد

و كل سنة و انتم و الاسرة بخير و صحة و سعادة يا رب​


----------



## eman88 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

شكرا على تعليقكم والواضح لحد اسا انو الفراشة هي المميزة مع انو في كثير مميزين نسة كبيرة انا خترت الفراشة لانو اكثر وحدة بشوف الها موضضيع وموضيعها حلوة كثيررررررررر
شكرا الك يا فراشة على تعليقك علي اول مرة حدا بقلي هيك عنجد فرحت شكرا كثيرر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

انا اللى بشكرك جدآ جدآ يا ايمان على الموضوع الجميل و على ترشيحك ليا

ربنا يخليكى يا رب و يعوضك كل خير​


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

طبعا فراشه دى جميله جدا وروحها حلوه وربنا يباركلنا فيها وهى تستاهل كل حب وتقدير واحترام .. ياريت كدا نشوف الفرحه دايما على وجهك يارب امين

والاخت ايمان بنشكرك على اللفته الجميله دى .. حقيقى ميرسى منك .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ولكن تعليق


لو هنختار يا جماعه يبقى لازم يكون فى حاجات متتعدده للاختيار اذان الاحظ كتير من جهه البنات زى الفل .. ومن جهه الولاد زى الفل برضه اذان ..ممكن نقترح اضافه 10 اسماء للولاد 
وعشر اسماء للبانات 
ويتم الاختيار من بينهم ولا ايه الكلام ..

واثق اننا وكلنا ممتازين ونحب بعضنا .. فى المسيح يسوع الرب ...
وشكرا كثيرا​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

واضح ان الموضوع هيتنقل للمنتدى العام بجد
بجد يا سيزوو الأقتراح بتاعك جميل بس فيه مشكلة 
اننا بعد ما نخلص العشر ولاد  و العشر بنات
 هنلاقى نفسنا عاوزين نكتب اسامى اعضاء تانيه 
عموما انا موافق على اقتراحك و هانقله للأدمن علشان يدرسه
بجد ريس بمعنى الكلمة يا ناصر الرجال فى المنتدى 
يا جامد قوى يا سيزوووووووووووووووووو ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*اكيد طبعا مافيش اختيار متميز بعد فراشتنا الجميله 
احتراما للاعضاء المنتدى الجمال والالذاذ اكيد ما حدش فيكوا هيمانع ان فراشتنا الحلوه انها تكون العضوه المميزه لعام 2007
مرسىىىىىى جدا يا ايمان على الموضوع الجامد ده ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

سيزار و كوكو مان ميرسى كتير لمحبتكم و لتشجيعكم 

وانا كمان معاكم فى فكرة سيزار بس الاول لما نشوف الادمن هايقول اية 

يا يوحنا لما يرد عليك قلنا قال اية​


----------



## eman88 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

العفو ولو نشكر الله اول مرة بحط موضوع وبشوف علقد تعليق في تقدم
شكرا كثير الكم على تعليقك واقتراحك يا سيزار كثيررررررررررررر حلو ومعقول:smil12::99::big35:


----------



## فادية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

ان ابصم  بالعشرة ان  فراشتي العسل هي الي تستحق اللقلب دا 
لان نشاطها ملحوظ في المنتدى  دي  بتحلم بالمنتدى  وهي نايمه ههههههههههههه 
 بجد بجد  هي تستحق  اللقب وبجدارة :smil12:​


----------



## totty (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

_وانا كمان ابصم بالعشرين مع فاديه

ههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## totty (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

_وانا كمان ابصم بالعشرين مع فاديه

ههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## Boxaya (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*
                     وانا انا كمان عيزه اقول ذيكم






                  وانا ارشح مين 


                  مين 




                    مين 










                   مين 










                                      مين 
















                                               م















                                           م





















                   ايه ده بتفكروا فى ايه 










                   :yahoo: فرفوشه طبعا :yahoo:












                  فرشتنا الجميله الزى العسل دى














                       وبصراحه ياجماعه المنتدى كله اعضاء زى العسل 





                  من اول مدخلت وانا حسيت منكو انكو اصحابى 





                    انتو اصحاب زى العسل ربنا يخليكو ليا ​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

فكرة حلوة
وانا اصوت لفراشة لانه بجد عضوة نشيطة كتيررررر كتيررر
ومواضيعها جميلة ^_^
ربنا يباركها ويبارك الجميع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

يا جماعة انا مش عارفة اشكركم ازاى ولا عارفة اقول اية محرجة بجد

بس انتوا كمان مميزين جدآ جدآ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*بصوا بقى يا جماعة 
بعد اذن الأدمنز و المشرفيين و الأعضاء المحترميين
 فى منتدانا الغالى
 و بعد اذن صاحبة الموضوع اختنا ايمان
هنعدل الموضوع علشان يبقى حسب اقتراح اخونا سيزار 
كالتالى
اختيار افضل عشر اعضاء و افضل عشر عضوات 
فى المنتدى لعام 2007 و ذلك بسبب كثرة الأعضاء المتميزين معنا 
ربنا يبارك فى المنتدى و اعضاؤه 
و يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*وانا موافق على رأيك يايوحنا وده كده مش هيزعل اى عضو 
ايه المطلوب دلوقتى مننا ياباشا ​*


----------



## eman88 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

انا موفقة على اقتراحك يا يوحنا فش عندي اي مشكلة الي بريحكو اعملوا


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



kokoman قال:


> *وانا موافق على رأيك يايوحنا وده كده مش هيزعل اى عضو
> ايه المطلوب دلوقتى مننا ياباشا ​*



بص يا كوكو احنا عاوزيين صنيتين بطاطس باللحمة مع كيلو كباب مشوى و جوز حمام محشى فريك
و انشاء الله هافطر عليكم النهاردة 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
يا بنى فين الأستفتاء اكتب اسامى عشر اعضاء ولاد و عشر اعضاء بنات انت بترشحهم افضل اعضاء لعام 2007
فهمت و لا الكلام طالع عندك انجليزى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



eman88 قال:


> انا موفقة على اقتراحك يا يوحنا فش عندي اي مشكلة الي بريحكو اعملوا



ميرسى على الأهتمام يا ست الكل 
بس المفروض ان سيادتك برضه 
تختارى افضل عشر ولاد و افضل عشر بنات 
انتى بترشحيهم يكونوا افضل اعضاء
فى المنتدى الغالى بتاعنا
يارب تكون الصورة وضحت​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

انا هابدء 
*افضل عشر بنات     ​*
فراشة مسيحية              
فادية  
ميرنا 
كاندى  
مرمر مارو  
ميرو انجل
كريزى جيرل
جيلان   
اصولا    
بنت الفادى  

* افضل عشر شباب*


ماى روك
كوبتيك مان 
 استفانوس
بيتر
رامى غبريال
 لوسيفر 
 سيزااااار
 الملك العقرب
   رمزى
 كوكو مان​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

على فكرة الترتيب لا يدل على الأفضلية 
علشان ما حدش يزعل
 و المفروض بصراحة كانوا يبقوا عشرين و عشرين
علشان فى ناس تانى كان نفسى اكتب اساميهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*باطلب تثبيت الموضوع بعد اذن المشرفيين​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بص يا كوكو احنا عاوزيين صنيتين بطاطس باللحمة مع كيلو كباب مشوى و جوز حمام محشى فريك
> و انشاء الله هافطر عليكم النهاردة
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*هوه طالع بالانجليزى بس انا هحاول اترجمه 
ههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص ماشى ​​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> انا هابدء
> *افضل عشر بنات     ​*
> فراشة مسيحية
> فادية
> ...




*زياده عن الاستفتاء الالى انت كاتبه انا موافق على كل الالى فيه 
بس فى واحد مايستحقهاش من الاولاد وهوه العضو kokoman 
بخرجه من الاستفتاء وبدخل مكانه يوحنا/نصر ​​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



kokoman قال:


> *زياده عن الاستفتاء الالى انت كاتبه انا موافق على كل الالى فيه
> بس فى واحد مايستحقهاش من الاولاد وهوه العضو kokoman
> بخرجه من الاستفتاء وبدخل مكانه يوحنا/نصر ​​*



يا بنى انا كفايه عليا زعامة المجانين فى المنتدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و كمان انا نائب رئيس الحزب الرجالى 
ما عنديش وقت انى ابقى من افضل الأعضاء
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد انت اللى تستاهل انا لسه بدرى عليا لما ابقى عضو كويس 
و بعدين مش عاوزيين عزومات و اقتباس
كل واحد يكتب الأعضاء اللى هو بيرشحهم
ما تقلبوش الموضوع هزار ليطردونا كلنا من المنتدى
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههبس بجد فى ناس تانية كتيير انا باحبهم 
و ما عرفتش اكتب اساميهم سامحوووونى كلكم​


----------



## eman88 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

بالنسبة الي افضل 10 اعضاء :
رمزي
بوحنا/نصر
كوبتيك مان 
استيفانوس
محامي اسكندراني
كوكو مان 
ماي روك
اسيزار
رامي
ورياض

افضل عشر بنات :
فراشة مسيحية 
ميرنا
وفاديا 
ارووجة
مرمار مارو marmar_maroo 
توتتي
كريزي جيرل
مايا
دوني نبيل
بنت الفادي

مع احترامي للباقين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

امممممممممممم اختيار بجد صعب و 10 قليلين جدآ بالنسبة للاعضاء المميزين فى المنتدى 

طيب نبتدى بالولاد :

الزعيم *My Rock* 

أبن الملك *Coptic Man*

أستاذنا الكبير *استفانوس*

المشرف الصغير فى السن و الكبير بالعلم  *Fadie*

شاعر المنتدى المشرف *Twin* 

المشرف المثقف جدآ جدآ *قلم حر* 

الدكتور *أسد الغابة* 

نجم الكوميديا *يوحنا/نصر*

ملك الكوميديا *coptic hero* 

إبن المسيح *peace_86* 

++++++++++++++++++++++++

البنات :

اختى و حبيبتى الغالية *فادية*

البنوتة الشقية *ميرنا*

الرائعة جدآ جدآ *w_candyshop_s*

الامورة *Dona Nabil* 

اختنا الغالية *ارووجة* 

القطة الشقية *mrmr120* 

المشرفة الرائعة *Anestas!a* 

المشرفة الجميلة *twety*

صاحبة مواضيع جميلة لحواء *assyrian girl* 

العضوة النشيطة *veansea*

طبعآ فية كتير مميزين بس شروطها تقتصر على 10 بس 

سمحونى ياللى ما قدرت اكتبهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





With All My Love​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

هااااا
نخليهم عشرين وعشرين
ايه رائيكم 
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضع ده شكلى هاتطرد من المنتدى بسببه 

ربنا يستر
الى كل من اختار يوحنا/ نصر فى الترشيح 
متشكر جداااااااااااااااااااااا
بس بجد فى ناس احسن منى كتيييييير

ماشى يا فراشة انا نجم الكوميديا 
شايفانى يونس شلبى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

هههههههههههههههههه​ 
انا شيفاك كدا




















































































بس مش يونس شلبى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

معلش انا هضيف فى القائمة الاستاذ الكبير *al safer_3*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

مش باقولك انشاء الله هنتطرد جماعة 
ما نعرفش ندخل موضوع ويفضل جد لازم يتقلب 
ضحك و هزار 
فكرتينى بايام الكلية 
90% من السكاشن 
طرد مع سبق الأصرار و الترصد
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

هااااااااااااااا مين يزود

 فراشة خليتهم 11 عضو 
الا أونا
الا دوى

هاااااااااااااااا حد
 هيزود 
فرصة لن تتكرر
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



oesi_no قال:


> تثبيت ايه
> 
> احنا بدأنها بهزار كقسم ترفيهى وكدة لو عاوزها تاخد الشكل الرسمى يبقا ماى روك يختار عشرة وعشرة
> واحنا نصوت
> انتهى الكلام ​




كلام اية اللى انتهى ؟ و مين نهاة ؟

دا رأيك اوك لاكن مش تفرضة على البقية 

ماتزعلش يا جو بس ردك فية نوع من التجريح ( من غير توضيح )​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

ده رائيك و يحترم 
لكن الفكرة عجبتنى و حاولت انى افعلها اكتر
عموما حقك عليا و انا باعتذر عن المشاركة فى الموضوع ده
شكرااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



oesi_no قال:


> فيه ايه يا مريم انا مش بجرح فى حد ولكن لما تختار احسن عضو فى 2007 لازم تكون عارف مين الاعضاء اللى كانو نشيطين فى الفترة دى كلها وانا شايف اللى بيحطو اسامى غيرك اشتراكتهم بدأت اخر السنه اساسا يبقا ازاى ​


 
كان لازم تعرف يا جو ان كلامك زعل ناس و اهو يوحنا واحد منهم

كان ممكن تقول الكلام دا بس بطريقة ماتزعلش حد 

حتى لو كلامك صح المهم الطريقة اللى بتكتب بيها تحرص على مشاعر الاخرين

و انت اخويا الصغير و بنصحك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

انا متهيائلى اننا فى منتدى مسيحى مش كده و لا انا مش فاهم
و المسيح علمنا اننا نكون كلنا ايد واحدة و فكر واحد 
مش معنى ان عضو جديد يبقى ما لهوش حق فى الأختيار 
طيب ما انا عضو جديد و الحمد لله اخدت العضوية المباركة بسرعة 
و عرفت ناس كتيير فى المنتدى 
ولو تراجعوا ترشيحاتى هتلاقوا معظمهما لناس قديمة فى المنتدى
 لأن الموضوع مش بالعواطف 
لأ الموضوع انى دخلت لمواضيع الناس اللى انا رشحتها 
و شوفت ردودهم و مواقفهم 
و منهم ناس اختلفت معاهم اختلاف شديد اول ما سجلت فى المنتدى
 لكن لما عرفتهم اكتر احترمتهم جدا 
و هنروح لبعيد ليه لما صاحبة الفكرة نفسها عضوة جديدة 
يبقى نلغى فكرتها علشان هى عضوة جديدة 
و بعدين انا ما رشحتهاش رغم انها صاحبة الفكرة 
يبقى فين العواطف فى الموضوع 
ارجو ان دمى ما يكونش
 تقيل بس انا حبيت اوضح وجهة نظرى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

يا جو مهياش بتاريخ التسجيل ابدآ

لان ممكن عضو يسجل النهاردة و يقرا موضوعات اتكتبت من سنة و يعجب بيها و يرد فيها و ييجى يرشحة هنا 

اية المشكلة فيها دى ؟


----------



## استفانوس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

سلام ونعمة
عذرا سوف اغلق الموضوع لحين يراه الزعيم ويحل الخلاف


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

الموضوع هذا يقوم العضو بترشيح من يستحقوا ان يأخذوا اللقب, بغض النظر على الفترة التي شارك بها في المنتدى, فالترشيح يمثل وجهة نظره وحده ولا تمثل وجهة نظر رسمية بأسم المنتدى
فكلك شخص له اهتمامه في اقسام و احتكاكه بأعضاء معينين لأننا مختلفين و منتدانا كبير و يجمعنا بالرغم من اختلاف توجهاتنا

لذلك,يحق لكل عضو الترشيح بحسب وجهة نظره و لا اعتراض على ذلك

اذا اردتم تطوير الفكرة فانا ارشح فتح موضوع منفصل مع توضيح ان الترشيح يمثل وجهة نظر العو وحده

و لا تجعلوا من سوء الفهم سبب للنزاعات

لتكن محبة المسيح في قلوب جميعكم..
سلام و نعمة


----------



## kajo (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

انا برشح

العضو بيتر فى الرجاله
والعضوه  فراشه فى البنات

وموضوع متميز​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*




> اذا اردتم تطوير الفكرة فانا ارشح فتح موضوع منفصل مع توضيح ان الترشيح يمثل وجهة نظر العضو وحده


 
نعم انا اريد و اعتقد الباقى يريد ايضآ 

فهذا لن يقلل من شأن هذا الموضوع الجميل

ولكن موضوع يضعة الزعيم اكيد هيكون فية تطوير و نحن نحب التطوير دائمآ

شكر يا زعيم على ابداء رأيك فى الموضوع و الرب يبارك حياتك و يعوضك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



kajo قال:


> انا برشح​
> 
> العضو بيتر فى الرجاله
> والعضوه فراشه فى البنات​
> ...


 
ميرسى كتير يا كاجو على الترشيح و انت كمان عضو مميز اكيد 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*هاى كنت منتظرة حضور رئيس العصابة بتاعنا يجى وحمد لله على السلامة ياجى من السفر ........لباقى الاغنية 

انا برشح من الاولاد استفانوس

والبنات برشح السكرة دونا نبيل

مع احترامى للجميع .


.






.









.








.










كل سنة وانتوا طيبين شكر خاص لورك ​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*وانا كمان بايدك يا فراشه ونتمني فهلا الموضوع يتطور وياخد شكل منفصل في الترشيح*
*وميرسي *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*اذا اردتم تطوير الفكرة فانا ارشح فتح موضوع منفصل مع توضيح ان الترشيح يمثل وجهة نظر العو وحده









انا اوافقك يا روك
الرب يباركك
دايما​*


----------



## youssef hachem (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

تحية وسلام
انا ارشح السيد يوسف هاشم 
فالسيد يوسف هاشم شخصية ذكية ومتميزة ومبدعة ونشيطة..........
اذا لم تصدقو ني اسالوا .....امي
 طبعا  اما امزح معكم
انا ارشح السيد قلم حر واتمنى عودته قريبا


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> عذرا سوف اغلق الموضوع لحين يراه الزعيم ويحل الخلاف



ربنا يديم محبتك لينا و يحفظك فى اسمه القدوس 
و بجد انا اسف لو كنت عملت حاجة زعلت حد منى 
بس لو حضرتك تلاحظ انا بلغت الأدارة قبل ما نعمل اى حاجة 
كل سنة و حضرتك طيب يا استاذ استفانوس​


----------



## oesi no (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

سلاما


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



My Rock قال:


> الموضوع هذا يقوم العضو بترشيح من يستحقوا ان يأخذوا اللقب, بغض النظر على الفترة التي شارك بها في المنتدى, فالترشيح يمثل وجهة نظره وحده ولا تمثل وجهة نظر رسمية بأسم المنتدى
> فكلك شخص له اهتمامه في اقسام و احتكاكه بأعضاء معينين لأننا مختلفين و منتدانا كبير و يجمعنا بالرغم من اختلاف توجهاتنا
> 
> لذلك,يحق لكل عضو الترشيح بحسب وجهة نظره و لا اعتراض على ذلك
> ...



بجد ربنا يخليك لينا يا احلى زعيم و يديم رياستك لمنتدانا الغالى 
وصدقنى يا روك اللى انت كاتبه هو ده كان قصدنا
 ان كل واحد بيعبر عن وجهة نظر شخصية بحتة 
انا مش عارف الموضوع اتقلب نكد ازاى 
و انا يا سيدى باعتزر عن اى مشكلة اتسببت فيها 
و اتمنى انك انت اللى تنزل الموضوع بنفسك 
كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم 
و ربنا ما يحرمناش منك ابدااااااااااااااااااا
و معلش لو كنا بنضيعلك وقتك الغالى
سلام المسيح و بركته تكون معاك​


----------



## سيزار (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

اسف جدا يا جماعه بم انى كنت من افتعل هذه المشاكل بعد ابداء راى فى ان يتم اختيار عشره من هنا وعشره من هناك ..

اذا فحسيت بمسئوليه على عاتقى الان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!... وفكرت ايضا فى الحل لقد وجدنا ان الاختيار صعب حقيقى وشىء صعب للغايه فكلم مميزون وعلى ثقه كبيره بمنتدانا الرائع دا واكيد طــــــــــــــــول ما فى محبه اذا كل شىء يدار بمحبه وتسامح وليس سلطه او رقابه او شخص او انسانه يتحكم فى شىء ..

اذا اقتراح

1- ان العضو المرشح يكون ليه اكثر من خمسين موضوع تم انشائه .. وليست مشاركات

2- ان يكون معروف بحسن اللياقه والامانه فى كتابه مواضيعه اى يحمل الموضوع اسم ما كتب بداخله

3- ان لا يكون للمشريفين ويقتصر على الاعضاء فقط 

...................................................................................
المشرفين نطلع منهم نجم ممتاز كل سنه ويكون فى موضوع اخر 
وشكرا​


----------



## losivertheprince (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*سلام المسيح 
ازيكم يا ناس اولآ الموضوع حلو من وجهة نظري لعدة اسباب منها :
ان التهنئه تستحق الفائز اي ان من يأخذ افضل عضو لعام 2007 لهو تكليل لمجهود بذله هو لكي يكون افضل عضو ...
ربما ننسي الكثير بل سامحوني ربما ننسي اناس افاضل ....
انا شخصيآ احب عدة شخصيات جدآ واجل لهم الكثير من التقدير لمجهودهم ولحب المسيح بداخلهم اولهم وليس اخرهم : 
فراي .... سبب معرفتي بالمنتدي 
كاندي شوب 
انسر مي مسلم 
مي روك
دونا 
فراشه مسيحيه 
كوبتك مان 
كاجو 
يوحنا / نصر 
مرمر مارو
ريد بانسي 
فيبي يوسف
كثيرين ربما الاسهل ان اكتب اسماء كل اعضاء المنتدي 
.... 
الي كل اعضاء المنتدي 
هل تعرفون من هو فعلآ العضو الذهبي لهذا العام وكل الاعوام 
انها روح المسيح العامله بداخلكم التي جعلت من المنتدي بيتآ اخر وملجآ لاشواك العالم
طولت عليكم 
يوحنا انا معاك فعلا ان الموضوع يتعمل استفتاء فيه وكل واحد وتعبه ربنا يديله بأصوات الناس الي شافت تعبه 
شكرآ ليكي استاذه ايمان علي الموضوع الجميل *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

موضوع رائع جدا جدا يا جماعة فعلا للمناقشة و للترشيح

اولا: فية اعضاء قدام مفيش اى غبار عليهم  انهم من النجوم الكبرى للمنتدى و دول من وجهة نظرى الضيقة و فى الفترة القصيرة الى قضيتها فى المنتدى:​فراشة مسيحية

w_candyshop_s 

Dona Nabil 

BITAR

tweety

قلم حر

oesi_no 
​
اما بالنسبة للاعضاء الجدد و الاكثر مواضيعا نشاطا و ملاحظين جدا جدا:​
marmar_maroo​
عملت اكثر من 160 موضوع فيما يقرب من شهرين و نصف!!!

مجهود جميل جدا

و من وجهة نظرى انها من الافضل بجد بدون اى نوع من التحيز​
veansea 

الملك العقرب

Kajo

sunny man 

ana 100 100

سيزار​
و طبعا فية اعضاء اخرى ليهم مواضيعهم الجميلة و مشاركتهم القوية 

و كلامى دة كلو بعيد عن الادمينز

و كل سنة و المنتدى بخير

اسف للاطالة:t33: ​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*


*أنا برشح فى البنات فراشتنا الجميله وفى الولاد برشح أستاذنا الحبيب أستفانوس*
*وأنا أحب أن الفكرة تطور وتبقى تحت رعاية الزعيم وتبقى دوريه يعنى مثلا كل شهر نختار عضو متميز  *
*وكل سنه و كل أعضاء منتدانا الغالى بخير وسعادة وفرح مع ربنا وملكنا يسوع المسيح *
*

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*ايه ياجماعه احنا نخلى ماى روك وكوبتك مان هما الالى يرشحولنا افضل ناس 
وهما هيكون اختيارهم احسن من كل الاختيارات الالى احنا بنخترهم  
بعد ازنكوا طبعا 
وشكرا  ​*


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



kokoman قال:


> *ايه ياجماعه احنا نخلى ماى روك وكوبتك مان هما الالى يرشحولنا افضل ناس ​*
> *وهما هيكون اختيارهم احسن من كل الاختيارات الالى احنا بنخترهم *
> *بعد ازنكوا طبعا *
> 
> *وشكرا *​


أنا أوافق كوكو مان على الرأى ده 
وربنا معاك فى الأمتحانات بشفاعة العذراء مريم والبابا كيرلس آمين​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*+" من غير اى كلام ومن غير تعليق واى حد يدخل المنتدى حتى ولو من اول مرة لازم يختار نسمة المنتدى الجميل ده .... فراشة مسيحية ... وده لان موضوعاتها دايما متميزة ... وكمان تحيز منى ليها ... لانى بصراحة صاحبتها وبحب دايما اضيف تعليقات على موضوعاتها الجميلة .... ربنا يوفقك يا فروشة وتاخدى اللقب وتوصلى للبرازيل ... ههههه ... اذكرينى فى صلواتك ... "+*


----------



## assyrian girl (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*well i will choice the most lovely girl in this nice home she is like my sister 
but i just want to say that all of you guys my lovely friends, sister and brothers
but i will choice 

الفراشه الجميله

she was very nice with all of us she so cute and i love her comments and her topics as well and she was always in this website to make it nicer ​*


----------



## asula (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم جميعا​ 
الموضوع كثير حلو وكثير عجبني​ 
انا ارشح الكل هههههه لان الكل مميزين والكل بذل مجهود كثير حلو للمنتدى الجميل ​ 
بس انا حذكر اسماء لان الكل ذكر​ 
انا ارشح دونا نبيل لانها الها لسان طيب مع الكل وانا احبها كثير​ 
وبالنسبة للشباب انا ارشح sunny man و رمزي ​ 
والرب ينور حياتكم ​


----------



## آريوس المضطهد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



> من برأيك يستحق لقب العضو المميز الاكثر فعال المنتدى



يا سلام

وهي دي محتاجة سؤال؟؟

أنا طبعا

فقد ضربت الرقم القياسي في الطرد من هذا المنتدى


----------



## eman88 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

هههههههههههههه معناتو انت العضو المميز يا اربوس المضطهد ههههههههههه ليش شو بتعمل يطردوك ؟؟


----------



## faris sd4l (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

انا مع احترامي للجميع اكتر عضو مميز الي حسيته هو ماي روك my rock عجبني فيه طريقته العقلانية في النقاش


----------



## maria123 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

الملك العقرب and
قلم حر


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

مرسي يا اخوتي لكل الي اختروني مع اني انسان خاطي مستهلش بس انا برشح مع كامل احترامي لكل اخوتي و بليز محدش يزعل انا برشح قلم حر و مرمر مارو و ارجوا بعد انتهاء التصويت ان يقوم بعض المشرفين المعينين من قبل الادارة باخراج المرشحين الاكثر ترشيحا و فرز الاصوات بحكحمة و الخروج بالبشري للاخوة كلهم


----------



## christ my lord (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

*الموضوع شائك جدا .. واكيد هيكون لة اثر وجروح فى باقى الاعضاء لان لكل عضو لة نشاطة وكتباتة وقد لا **يكون من ضمن المختارين وقد يشعر حينذالك بالظلم وانة ليس مقدر من الاخرين وجهودة كانت هباءاً .. *​ 
*فقط **لمجرد انة قد تم نسيانة من الجمع الغفير المتواجد بالمنتدى .. وايضا بالتاكيد سوف يتم اختيار مجموعة من **المشرفين وذلك للاحراج الادبى .. وكل ذلك لم يحقق العدل واعطاء كل شخص حقة ومجهودة وتعبة ..*​ 
*فهناك **اعضاء كثيرة ومشرفين لم يتم ذكرهم فى القوائم التى تم سردها ولهم اثر وتأثير قوى فى المنتدى .. *​ 
*كالاعضاء والمشرفين القائمين على الرد على الشبهات المسيحية والمناقشات الدينية وغيرهم فى الاقسام **الاخرى .. فاين حق هؤلاء .. *​ 
*ولابد من تحقيق العدل والمساواة وعدم اهدار التشجيع المعنوى لباقى الاعضاء .. لابد من*​ 
*وضع شروط **وقواعد ثابتة للاختيار ولها اسس .. كتقسيم الاختيار كحسب كل قسم فى *​ 
*المنتدى .. وكحسب الردود .. **وكحسب ثقافة العضو او المشرف .. وكحسب النشاط .. وهكذا ..*​ 
*والامر قد تفرع لفروع كثيرة .. ولا يحل ذلك **الامر الا بتدخل ادارة المنتدى ووضع الشروط *​ 
*الاساسية بناءاً عنها يتم الاختيار .. والاستفتاء .. هذا فى حالة **ان الادارة تاخذ الامر محل *​ 
*اهتمام .. ولا ينبغى ترك الامر لاختيار كل عضو كحسب اهوائة فبذلك يهدر حقوق **الاخرين وقد يسبب الاحباط والزعل للباقين ..*​ 
*وهنا قد تظهر المجموعات والانقسامات وهذا لا نريدة لاننا ايد واحدة ولا نريد اية انقسامات فيما بيننا .. *​ 
*فالامر لابد ان يتخذ بمحل الجدية من جانب الادارة يا اما ان تاخذ بة وتصدر شروط ذلك الاستفتاء بمعرفتها او ترفضة برمتة ويكون لها قرار حازم فى ذلك الامر دون تركة للاهواء .. *​ 
*الرب يبارك الجميع*​ 

*اخوكم الحقير / يوساب*​


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

نكرر من جديد, ان الموضوع و محتواه يعبر عن وجهة نظر العضو فقط ولا علاقة له بالأدارة 
اي ان الترشيح هو ترشيح من قبل العضو و ليس ترشيح من المنتدى و ادارته
و بذلك يكون الموضوع غير جارح و غير قاسي بحق تعب الأخرين فهو لا ينفيه مطلقا...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## يوستيكا (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*

فعلن فرشة مسيحية تستاهل لقب العضو المميز 2007 برغم اني متوجد معكم من فترة ضغيرة ولكن لاحظ اهتمام وحب كل الاعضاء ولكن الفرشة المسيحية بنت الملك تتميز في الردود وحب جميع الاعضاء وتهتم برد علي الجميع :big29::ab4:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



يوستيكا قال:


> فعلن فرشة مسيحية تستاهل لقب العضو المميز 2007 برغم اني متوجد معكم من فترة ضغيرة ولكن لاحظ اهتمام وحب كل الاعضاء ولكن الفرشة المسيحية بنت الملك تتميز في الردود وحب جميع الاعضاء وتهتم برد علي الجميع :big29::ab4:



ميرسى يا يوستيكا حبيبتى على محبتك الغالية

واهلآ بيكى وسط اخوتك فى كنيستك الالكترونية

ربنا يبارك حياتك و كل سنة و انتى طيبة

 :ab4:​


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من هو العضو المميز لعام 2007 يا ترى؟*



بنت النعمة قال:


> *سلام و نعمة
> 
> بصراحة هناك اكثر من واحد و لكن انا اختار ايضا فراشتنا المسيحية  لان لها لمسة خاصة في كتاباتها. مع احترامي الشديد للا عضاء الاخرين.​*



فراشة بالنعمة المسيح  ربنا معكم


----------

